# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Wanhao Duplicator 4

## vk3laj

Hi All! Got some issues with my second hand Duplicator 4 that i was hoping someone could help me with.

Howdy,

I was wondering if you could please help me diagnose some issues I’m having with my second hand duplicator 4.

Im yet to get a print that resembles the object

issue 1) when the z axis / HB lowers all the way - when the print starts, the bed won’t raise unless i put my finger under it with a TINY amount of pressure then it raises. It mayyyyyy be the leadscrew on the z rod, ill look into this tonight..


Thanks

PS: I’m running a mac and tried replicatorG and makerbot applications

----------


## curious aardvark

repost in the flashforge section. 
basically the section for ALL makerbot replicator clones :-)

----------

